# Zebra obliq. pic



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I found 7 teeny tiny babies in my main tank and moved them to a 10g. to grow out some. They are about an inch now and 2 of them are male and have been showing color for a while. Last night I moved them to another tank. They tried hiding in a plastic plant so I thought I'd take a pic while they were holding still...to bad I couldn't hold still too :roll: not the greatest pic. Even though they were frightened and trying to hide the males still showed great color.


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

Very cool!


----------

